# Watkins 33



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for input on Watkins 33, 1985, asking $37K. Any experiences with one of these boats?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## jparker11 (Jul 8, 2000)

Gary,
Many years ago, 1987 to be exact, helped a new owner move one of these up from the Cape to a fall haulout at Plymouth. It had a shoal draft with centerboard, I believe. 

I was impressed with construction and quality of the standing and running rigging from the factory. The keel configuration hurt its pointing capabilities. It was a new boat that had a lot of horns and whistles for that era. I remember going into Plymouth motorsailing and all of sudden a horn went off. We had heeled over enough (less than 10 degrees) to pull the raw water port out of the water. I hate those horns on strange boats!! We killed the auxillary and drifted to edge of the channel and another horn goes off - depth alarm!! 

I remember as pretty beamy with a lot of cabin volume. Would be interested to know how these have aged.

John Parker


----------



## charles palmer (Jul 13, 2013)

I want input on a watkins 32 sail boat . And if a guy can sail an old lobster boat around the world with no g. P s . Or any electronics .i dont wont to be told to buy a boat that cost hundreds of thousands of dollers . Ive took a 21 foot cris, scorpian off shore 50 miles all night many times .i dont want to race. Racing sail boats is like racing turtles .if your scared of the ocean y0u should stay home like little school girl. A watkins 32 has 4 ft draft for the intercoastal and the islands .im torn between a deep draft and a shallow. But they say your only off shore about 2% of the time the rest of the time you need a shallow draft, tell me how to beef up this watkins , to make it an off shore cruiser


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

First of all, I'd start a new thread on a Watkins 32, not tack on to an 11 year old thread about a 33'

I don't know much about Watkins but I'm not sure they were made to be blue water boats.

Now, are you just island hopping where you are never more than 100 miles from land or do you want to cross oceans? You weren't clear. If you want to island hop, then a Watkins just might do the trick. But if you want to cross oceans, you might want to keep looking.


----------

